# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Learn ARABIC

## Ilkay

How do you say "No Smoking!" in Arabic? Someone told me that it's "!شرب الدخان الممنوع". I just want to check it. I would appreciate it if you write it both with Arabic script and latin letters.

----------


## a true arab

شرب الدخان ممنوع
SHurbu Ad Dukh KHaan Mam nOO'
kh=ch in scotch loch 
this sentence is literlay : drinking (Arab uses drink to describe the act of smoking)cigarettes is forbidden. 
The most Common all over Arab countries is 
ممنوع التدخين
ممنوع  Mam Noo' means forbidden
التدخين At Tad Kheen means smoking
but the grammatically correct way is to say التدخين ممنوع

----------

No Smoking =ممنوع التدخين

----------


## bryne_kh2000

Hello . Any one has questions on the arabic language , i am ready to help you .

----------

